# Hello from software developer



## AuburnSounds (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi,

I'm a software developer who created Panagement, a mixing tool for spatialization.
While I'm here for shady web marketing reasons, it happens that I'm genuinely interessed by forward-thinking music with instrumentations.

To be honest the quality level of some members compositions here have motivated me to come. I realized I didn't know nearly enough about VI music.

The fact it doesn't need a full orchestra is very enticing for a chorist who is accustomed to weeks of work for anything.

I also take part in radio dramas.

See you on the forums


----------



## Musicam (Mar 6, 2017)

Where can I find or buy Panagement? I dont know if I can apply for OST...


----------



## AuburnSounds (Mar 6, 2017)

Musicam said:


> Where can I find or buy Panagement? I dont know if I can apply for OST...



Thanks for the interest.

https://www.auburnsounds.com/products/Panagement.html

The Free Edition seems to be used by members of this forum already.


----------



## Musicam (Mar 6, 2017)

Than you, vry interesting. My question if I can apply to OST like Spat tools?


----------



## AuburnSounds (Mar 6, 2017)

It's similar in spirit. However Panagement focuses on mixing and modulation more than realism.


----------



## Musicam (Mar 6, 2017)

AuburnSounds said:


> It's similar in spirit. However Panagement focuses on mixing and modulation more than realism.



Great! Good Day!


----------



## thov72 (Mar 6, 2017)

Hey there, I´ve been using the free version of Panagement quite a bit. Thanks a lot for a great product!!


----------



## Blackster (Mar 7, 2017)

Dear AuburnSounds, welcome to this forum. Your spatial tool is quite interesting. However, on your website it doesn't say if it is 32bit or 64bit? Would you mind to shed some light on this, please? Best, Frank


----------



## Blackster (Mar 7, 2017)

Ok, I should have read the manual!  ... it says that it comes in 32bit and 64bit ...


----------



## Blackster (Mar 8, 2017)

And .... purchased it!  ... thank you!


----------



## AuburnSounds (Mar 8, 2017)

@Blackster

Thanks! Both 32-bit and 64-bit are included. However, Panagement does not work in within VSL yet. It's one of the last DAW to investigate, I received the eLicenser only recently.
I've changed the website.

@omiroad : good point.


----------

